# Duratin vs SS



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone have experience with both hooks and ever have issues with either? I'm looking at the southern/tuna bend style from Mustad in 10/0, 11/0 and 12/0 for rigging lures. Duratins are less expensive than SS but I've heard good stuff about them as far as catches. Just don't know if they'll hold up to heavy drags in the 40-60lb range. 

I usually run 35lbs and 40 max even with 130lb for tuna and Marlin but want to experiment with heavier drag and bigger baits.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

It is a trade off IMO. Stainless hooks are definitely softer than duratin hooks. I have had smaller (8/0, 9/0 7732s and 7691s) stainless hooks bend or straighten out on an 80. But the stainless hooks eliminate a lot of the corrosion issues you will have with the duratin hooks. Corrosion is a constant battle with any hook, especially on shrink tubed double hook rigs. I have never had an issue bending or straightening a 10/0 or larger SS hook. I'm sure it is possible and has happened, just not to me yet. On larger lures and double hook rigs I only use stainless hooks. On bait rigs (ballyhoo, mackeral) I use the tinned hooks cause they are always being rerigged anyway. But that is just my outlook so take it for what it is worth, which is probably nothing.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I have a bunch of 11/0's double rigged with SS aircraft cable.*



$4/rig plus postage from Crystal River, FL


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Dang, your practically giving those away. Fortunately I can get the SS hooks at wholesale locally. I don't see those lasting long around here though.


----------

